# iMac G5 (20-inch iSight) Take apart / install hard drive



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ok... I haven't worked in service in like 10 years. Bought a new 500GB SATA drive for my 3 year old iMac G5 which is going to my kids. I bought them a digital camera to use and think they'll need the bigger drive. 

For some reason I thought that this was the machine with one screw, and the whole back lifts off, but I was wrong. 

Did about 15 minutes of Googling but can't find. Anyone have the take-apart instructions for this Mac? I think it involves several torque screws, some tape and a credit card type card to pop off the case, but can't remember. 

Worst case scenario, I wait till Monday and bring it to my local mac dealer.  I want to play now though.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Feel free to PM me secret documents if necessary.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

If I had "secret documents" I would send them to you, comrade, but you really don't WANT to take that model apart. You have the "transitional" G5, and it's a MESS in there:









Not like the older, beautifully engineered G5 iMac models at all:









Take it to the dealer.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Sent to ehmac [at] mac.com.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

chas_m said:


> If I had "secret documents" I would send them to you, comrade, but you really don't WANT to take that model apart. You have the "transitional" G5, and it's a MESS in there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to be an Apple service tech for several years. (10 years ago now) I've done hundreds of PowerBook 190 and 5300 and Performa 5200 recalls. I can handle a little iMac.  

Just need instructions. 

(PS. I am the local dealer  Just don't do service anymore)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Lars said:


> Sent to ehmac [at] mac.com.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't know if this will help but this is a link to a core duo imac. I think that is is built the same as your G5, not sure though. Check apples website for DIY manuals, I think that they have some there. If not check YouTube for something.
Hope this helps.
iMac_Disassembly


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

Service Manual free download,schematics,datasheets,eeprom bins,pcb,repair info for test equipment and electronics

search imac

may have to buy manual.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

ehMax has his instructions.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

It was a right ^^^^er when I upgraded my son's iSight hard drive. 

The LCD has to come out, and when you put it back, you have 4 recessed, blind screws that have to perfectly match the holes, and somehow not get dislodged by all the shielding tape and $$$$ they have in there. Took about 30 tries to get all 4 screws mated with their respective holes -- definitely something you want to have a helper with IMO.


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

http://manuals.info.apple.com/en/imacG5_17inch_harddrive.pdf

does this help?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

wslctrc said:


> http://manuals.info.apple.com/en/imacG5_17inch_harddrive.pdf
> 
> does this help?


That's for the pre-iSight model. Nothing is the same.

As mentioned, ehMax already has his instructions, courtesy of Lars. No need to keep peppering the thread with links


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

sorry, missed that, just trying to help.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

CanadaRAM said:


> It was a right ^^^^er when I upgraded my son's iSight hard drive.
> 
> The LCD has to come out, and when you put it back, you have 4 recessed, blind screws that have to perfectly match the holes, and somehow not get dislodged by all the shielding tape and $$$$ they have in there. Took about 30 tries to get all 4 screws mated with their respective holes -- definitely something you want to have a helper with IMO.


Just read the official take apart. Me thinks I will be asking my buddies to help.  

I updated from 1.5 to 2.5 GB's of Ram at least. Got a Belkin 7 Port USB Hub, and a USB 2.0 SD Card reader so this machine should hopefully be all set for a couple more years as the kids computer. 

Daddy has an new (old) MacBook Pro 2.4 Ghz. (Previous high end MacBook Pro) Such a deal, with matte screen, 2 FireWire, 512MB Video Ram, full size DVI, I couldn't pass up.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

wslctrc said:


> sorry, missed that, just trying to help.


I appreciate it!  

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Just read the official take apart. Me thinks I will be asking my buddies to help.
> 
> I updated from 1.5 to 2.5 GB's of Ram at least. Got a Belkin 7 Port USB Hub, and a USB 2.0 SD Card reader so this machine should hopefully be all set for a couple more years as the kids computer.


Besides the obvious "kids play with cords" problem - why wouldn't you just get them a cheap 500GB Firewire external drive and tell them to leave it alone?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We've seen a number of that model and the 17' well butchered by driver swappers.
Seems an external Firewire for the kids would make more sense tho less elegant.
Nice part of that - just take the drive away if time is up


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> We've seen a number of that model and the 17' well butchered by driver swappers.
> Seems an external Firewire for the kids would make more sense tho less elegant.
> Nice part of that - j*ust take the drive away if time is up*


Haha, brilliant. 

I agree, external drive in this case would be easiest, and cases are super cheap these days. Let them boot of the internal, and use the external for media (movies, music and pics).


----------



## nickrulez (Dec 22, 2008)

Lars said:


> Sent to ehmac [at] mac.com.


Would you mind sending me this guide please? I'm going to attempt to replace my drive in the next couple days. Thank you!


----------



## nickrulez (Dec 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mirth (Jan 13, 2009)

*My drive is dead too...*

 

Hi all...

I HAVE attempted to open the back of the g5 isight and I realized it is no place for me to go alone.

So... I thought I could get an external drive and load OS 10 onto it and make it my startup disk but the OS software will not load on to my Lacie drive. 

I am using the Install Disk that came with the g5. It tells me: "It cannot install Mac OSX on this volume. Mac OS X cannot start up from this volume"

 

I cannot load the install disk onto the drive via my laptop, I suppose because it is a g3, and keeps kicking the disk out...

How do I get my dead mac to start up from an external drive if i cant load the system software???

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Is your external HD USB? If it is, PPC-based Macs cannot startup from USB hard drives.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, Lars it is a USB So I have ordered a 500GB Firewire and it will be here tomorrow:clap: 

Would you be so kind as to instruct me on partitioning? Like do I need to? And/or anything else I may need or want to know about using the external drive.

I would like the drive to be the startup disk (to replace the crashed disk) and (for the time being) to run all applications... In the future I would like to use it as a backup storage device . 

Thanks in advance!

~Mirth


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Mirth said:


> Would you be so kind as to instruct me on partitioning? Like do I need to?


No. You can run it via FireWire as your main drive externally no problem.


----------



## chogidog (Feb 27, 2009)

Lars said:


> ehMax has his instructions.


Any chance I could get a copy as well?
I just bought a superdrive and hard drive from OWC but didnt realize until i laid my iMac down that the iSight was completely different for disassembly.
Brian


----------



## jmlachance (Nov 6, 2005)

How are the Intel Imacs to work on? I have the first gen G5 and as mentionned,it's a beaut inside.


----------



## VizualGraphix (Aug 18, 2010)

Try this...
Installing iMac G5 20" Model A1145 Hard Drive Replacement - iFixit

Brian


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

VizualGraphix said:


> Try this...
> Installing iMac G5 20" Model A1145 Hard Drive Replacement - iFixit
> 
> Brian


Ah yes, and the relief with a solution and update info and a reminder for just how time flys by to see such a resurrected reply with updated info for an original post from Dec 6th, 2008, 06:24 .

And yet the info is still very useful for some.

PS: Welcome to the list.


----------

